# Is DP really caused by anxiety?



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Did I have a lot of anxiety before DP?...no

Did I have lots of stress before DP?...no

Was I worrying a lot before DP?...no

Did I had childhood abuse/trauma?....no

Do I take drugs?...no
(Well The first time I smoked weed I panicked and totally detatched from my body but that was like 3 years ago, I got DP 8 months ago.

Did I develop worrying, stress, anxiety after DP?... FUCK YES

Does anyone see where Im going with this?

Im sick of trying to seek help for DP and all I ever hear is people talking about childhood trauma. I didn't go through any of that. I have a great family, I grew up with tons of friends and played sports and had good hobbies. The only thing I can think of part of my DP causes would be not having those hobbies anymore.

Im sick and tired of this shit. I do my best trying to keep myself motivated and a positive mind. But seriously, enough is enough. WHAT THE FUCK CAUSED DP? WHAT IS THE FUCKING CURE? nothing, no cure. Awesome, so I have to just wait and see if my life returns to normal?

How is there no cure for this? Why do doctors just say o its just anxiety. WTF! I dont want to have to live like this for years, I dont want to have to start living on anti-depressants and anti-phsychotics.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

Jayd said:


> WHAT THE FUCK CAUSED DP? WHAT IS THE FUCKING CURE?


They say that us people with DP are so fixated on things like this...esp the ''What the fuck caused DP?" aspect. I know I am hooked on this question as well. But I think that...at some point, you need to let go (myself included) of trying to search and search for a reason on why this occurred (esp with your case, not knowing what caused it and not having any prior mental illnesses), and focusing more on your recovery. They say it always helps to know the ''CAUSE'' of your DP/DR, so that that'll help you towards working your way towards recovery, but if you don't know what caused it...does it make sense to drive yourself mad day and night trying to come up with something?

Yes, there is no existing treatment guidelines for DP/DR YET, but I am confident that they will come up with something in our lifetime. We're all still pretty young. It all comes down to perspective. Also....there have been cases of DP/DR going away on its own naturally for several people. You could be one of them. There is being research done currently for coming up with a pharmacological treatment for DP/DR, and like I said, I am confident that in the next 5-10 years, something will show up to prove itself effective and beneficial for this population. That's not to say that we're gonna have to wait a decade or w/e for someone to discover something. The key is to JUST LIVE for now and ACCEPT our condition what it is. I suggest you pick up a copy of the book ''Overcoming Depersonalization Disorder'' by Fugen Neziroglu.


----------



## snow storm (Aug 10, 2010)

So it just came out of the blue? 
Maybe you haven an introspective personality type? Did you have many existensial thoughts? Or you studied philosophy or something? Did you meditate?
I think dp can be brought on by other things than anxiety but most psychologist/psychiatrists will tell you it's anxiety-based.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2011)

Well, I wasn't particularly anxious either, but I was suicidally depressed. And I took a lot of drugs. But an emotionally traumatic event occurred for me. Woke up one morning with a booze hang over and dissociated. And then noticed I had tinnitus. Which I think tons of people have and just don't notice it. My new emotional detachment allowed me to hear it. After a few scary months I was beginning to accept it and used it to explore my self as deeply as one can. Spring time through summer I was ecstatic. Couldn't wait to get up, usually hung over, just to go walk and listen to music and think and smile. And then it became lonely and scary again, which was likely due to the seasons. Lasted about two years for me. Now I'm back at surface level and have no connection with who I was before DP. Was reborn.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

insaticiable said:


> They say it always helps to know the ''CAUSE'' of your DP/DR, so that that'll help you towards working your way towards recovery, but if you don't know what caused it...does it make sense to drive yourself mad day and night trying to come up with something?


agreed.

I used to obsess way too much over trying to find some absolute cause to the deal, but it's just too complex, it can just cause more stress, you know. Best to try to focus the most on whatever helps in the here and now with the situation. Speculating about causes is fine to try to find which path to try. But, I think it's mostly trial and error anyway.


----------



## Cambella2002 (Nov 25, 2010)

DP can be caused be an array of problems/issues. Existential thinking can even lead to DP. Anyone can be subjected to DP. Deep meditation can even cause DP in some individuals. I think most therapists would use anxiety based treatments for Dissociative Disorders because evidence proves that they are effective for DD. Psychoanalysis would focus on your childhood to try to recover and discover the causes of DP. Look for a therapist who practices Psychodynamic. I heard EMDR is found to be effective. I hope you find recovery soon. Good luck.


----------



## Mushishi (May 31, 2010)

You're exactly right. I don't think anyone can truly comprehend what this so called "DP" really is. Right now, anyway... There are a lot of strange connections to it. Meditations, Kundalini and Yoga work, psychedelics (which SHAMANS used for a particular reason), and just how "existential thoughts" lead to DP. And for some straaaange reason, a lot of people end up leading a more "spiritual" path in life with DP and after DP. I could really go on and on. DP to me is a new awareness developing. I think it can end up being a good thing. We need to balance ourselves to understand this phenomenon.


----------

